# commercial hydronic



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Anyone deal with large perimeter or reheat systems? Steam reheats? Steam preheats?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

rwh said:


> Anyone deal with large perimeter or reheat systems? Steam reheats? Steam preheats?


Huh?? Alittle more details would help...


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

rwh said:


> Anyone deal with large perimeter or reheat systems? Steam reheats? Steam preheats?


 maybe. Don't forget wast energy reheat systems.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

sorry left out heat recovery!


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I work for a large university in the pipefitter shop. We maintain several hundred buildings. Most are on a central steam system and a chilled water loop. Some are steam heat, some hot water via steam to water heat exchangers. Some have steam perimeter heat and hot water reheats. Some have stand alone boilers and chillers or absorbers. Just curious if anyone else on here works on similar systems.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

rwh said:


> I work for a large university in the pipefitter shop. We maintain several hundred buildings. Most are on a central steam system and a chilled water loop. Some are steam heat, some hot water via steam to water heat exchangers. Some have steam perimeter heat and hot water reheats. Some have stand alone boilers and chillers or absorbers. Just curious if anyone else on here works on similar systems.


Seen them... too large for my likely..


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

rwh said:


> I work for a large university in the pipefitter shop. We maintain several hundred buildings. Most are on a central steam system and a chilled water loop. Some are steam heat, some hot water via steam to water heat exchangers. Some have steam perimeter heat and hot water reheats. Some have stand alone boilers and chillers or absorbers. Just curious if anyone else on here works on similar systems.


sounds like they are behind the times. But I will say the absorption units are a lot of fun to work with. The local hospitals ripped them out in the mid to late eighties. Now the big thing is like I said free energy. Using the condenser water to heat the reheats which has oversized coils to capture every bit of heat. Works well the only extra piece of equipment is some pumps and a pair of plate heat exchangers for the tower water exchange. Local collage here still uses similar systems but one reason is the nuclear reactor. They have plenty of waist steam.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

There are only a couple of absorbers still in use. Our refrigeration shop runs and maintains them. I help maintain the cleaver-brooks steam boilers that feed the absorbers and heat exchanges. Most of our buildings are fed steam via central generation plant and chilled water via loop from several chiller plants.


----------

